# GIK Sub trap?



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Bryan,
Curious about something. And maybe I dreamnt this but. I used to frequent AV123.coms forum and I remember seeing pictures at one of there get togethers with a GIK subtrap prototype or something? Will this ever come to fruition? And what benefits would it have?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're speaking about the platform - yes, we've done a few prototypes. It just hasn't made it to the web site yet. We can build it pretty much any size you want subject to being able to ship it reasonably.

Bryan


----------

